# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  TERRENO INDUSTRIAL

## AGROBOSQUES

VENDO¡¡¡ en Puente Piedra, Zapallal, Valle Hermoso. Altura del Km. 36 de la Panamericana Norte. 2620 m2. El predio esta ubicado 4 cuadras de la Panamericana Norte y a 5 cuadras de la Av. Nestor Gambeta. Lote totalmente cercado con doble ingreso (en frente y posterior). cuenta con 4 plantas (niveles). El nivel superior casa Huerta, los otros niveles ideal para industria almacén. LOTE CERCADO Casa huerta con piscina, hornos, jardines, frutales en producción (palta hass, uva distintas variedades, lucuma, moras, etc).  Energía trifásica instalada, agua, desagüe. Trato directo papeles en regla sin gravámenes. $230 m2 negociable. trato directo.​Temas similares: Sal industrial Hexano Industrial VENDO TERRENO INDUSTRIAL EN PAITA Hola tengo terreno en SJL jicamarca LIMA PERU 2500 MT2, el terreno esta cerca del mercado mayorista Hugo Cervantes Minaya, zona buena para negocios, 25 x 100 de fondo,, si me envía su correo le muestr Refrigeración Industrial

----------

